# Good news for Americans married to NRAs!



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I just managed to download the TaxAct software for 2013 returns. (Yeah, I'm a bit paranoid after all the Snowden stuff - don't want the NSA picking up any of my "what if" data stored in The Cloud!)

From what I can see of the drafts for the 2013 forms (1040), it looks as if they have changed the part where you elect to file "married filing separately" - so that you can tick a box saying "I'm married to an NRA, who don't need no steenking ITIN" (OK, the wording is a little bit different, but it means the same thing.)

Looks like those of us married to NRAs without SSNs or ITINs may actually be able to e-file this year! At last!!!!
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*You are the Best!!*



Bevdeforges said:


> I just managed to download the TaxAct software for 2013 returns. (Yeah, I'm a bit paranoid after all the Snowden stuff - don't want the NSA picking up any of my "what if" data stored in The Cloud!)
> 
> From what I can see of the drafts for the 2013 forms (1040), it looks as if they have changed the part where you elect to file "married filing separately" - so that you can tick a box saying "I'm married to an NRA, who don't need no steenking ITIN" (OK, the wording is a little bit different, but it means the same thing.)
> 
> ...


I just wanted to tell you how much I appreciate your information here. I attempted to use a free online service and when I emailed them for instructions regarding my spouse being a NRA, they told me I had to apply for a ITIN for him then file manually. I wouldn't have seen my refund for months!

Thankfully, I remembered this page and did some looking, only to find your wonderful post. Most of my info is now entered at TaxAct Online and I'm only waiting for a 1099 form to arrive to complete all the details. Then it will be off and running and my refunds will be direct deposited. To top it off, it appears that I will get a few dollars more on their site. Bless you again and thank you so very, very much! :hail::hail::hail:
Laurel


----------



## DavidMcKeegan (Aug 27, 2012)

That's great news!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a word: It's not over until the fat lady sings. Last year, TaxAct had the same set-up for those of us married to NRAs. Worked great and filled out the forms perfectly. Even let me submit them to be e-filed to the IRS.

A day later, the IRS rejected the e-filing because I had not given an ITIN for my NRA spouse. But if that happens, just print off the forms (which you can do for free) and mail them to the IRS (the address for overseas filers). Worked last year just fine. I'm also waiting for my 1099 before I try e-filing for this year, so I'm not sure if the IRS has upgraded their system from last year.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

